

Text Messages - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/06/24/text-messages/

======
dfischer
This article pointed me down the path of the "Black Knight satellite." I've
never heard of this before and this is the first time I've seen a plausible
description/photograph of something truly extraterrestrial. That's crazy...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Knight_satellite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Knight_satellite)

------
rootedbox
"We've learned to fly the air like birds, we've learned to swim the seas like
fish, and yet we haven't learned to walk the Earth as brothers and sisters...”
- MLK

------
teddyh
These remind me of Toynbee tiles:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toynbee_tiles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toynbee_tiles)

